# Bundesweiter Schulstreik



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

Am 12.11.08 gibt es ein Bundesweiten Schulstreik!

Unsere Forderungen


Die miserablen Bedingungen im Bildungswesen führen nicht nur zu Frust, sondern endlich auch zu Widerstand! Bundesweit haben diesen Sommer 40.000 SchülerInnen gestreikt und am 12.11. werden wieder SchülerInnen aus über 16 Städten streiken. Aber auch Kanzlerin Merkel hat das Thema Bildung für sich entdeckt und lud zum Bildungsgipfel. Dort wurde diskutiert, wie das Bildungssystem, das von unserer Politik immer mehr zusammengekürzt wurde, im wirtschaftlichen Sinne »verbessert« werden kann. In unserem Interesse wird nicht gehandelt, deshalb müssen wir selbst für unsere Belange aktiv werden.

In Hamburg gibt es seit kurzem ein Bildungsstreikkomitee, was sich gegründet hat um den bundesweiten Schulstreik in Hamburg zu organisieren. Wir bestehen vor allem aus SchülerInnen, aber auch aus Azubis und StudentInnen. Auf unseren offenen Treffen planen wir Aktionen zum Schulstreik und diskutieren, welche Forderungen wir der Bildungsmisere entgegenstellen wollen, und wie wir diese durchsetzen können. Aus dem bisherigen Stand unserer Diskussion sind die folgenden Forderungen entstanden. Die vollständige Übereinkunft mit allen Forderungen ist hierbei keine Bedingung zum mitmachen, und komplett sind die Forderungen sicherlich auch nicht. Also komm am besten zu unseren Treffen und diskutier und entwickel mit uns wie »gute Bildung« aussehen könnte!


Kostenlose Bildung für alle

- Kitagebühren weg
- Büchergeld weg
- Studiengebühren abschaffen
- Förderung in der Schule statt selbstfinanzierte Nachhilfe
Bildung darf nicht vom Geldbeutel der Eltern abhängen, sondern ist ein Recht für alle.


Bessere Ausstattung der Schulen &#8211; kostenlose Lehrmaterialien

- Aktuelle Bücher
- Gute Ausstattung von SchülerInnen und Klassenräumen mit Lernmaterialen und funktionsfähigem technischen Equipment
Um ein chancengerechtes Lernen zu ermöglichen braucht es eine kostenlose und gute Versorgung mit Lehrmaterialien und eine gute und aktuelle Ausstattung aller Schulen!


Nein zum Superstress: Weg mit dem 12-Jährigen Abitur

Die Verkürzung der Schulzeit bedeutet derzeit für viele eine Vollzeitarbeitswoche mit 38 Stunden &#8211; Lernen wird zum reinen Stressfaktor. Und das nur um dann im Zweifel noch ein Jahr früher keinen Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienplatz zu bekommen.


Jedem einen Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienplatz

Eine gute Schulausbildung nutzt einem gar nichts, wenn man danach keinen Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienplatz findet. Deswegen sollte jeder die Möglichkeit haben, einen Ausbildungsplatz bzw. Studienplatz zu erhalten, auf den er Lust hat.


Verkleinerung der Klassen auf maximal 20 SchülerInnen &#8211; dementsprechend mehr LehrerInnen!

Heute sind Klassengrößen von 30 Schülern und mehr keine Seltenheit. Um auf die individuellen Fähigkeiten und Schwächen der einzelnen SchülerInnen einzugehen, und projekthaftes Lernen umsetzten zu können brauchen wir wesentlich mehr LehrerInnen und kleinere Klassen.


Demokratisierung der Schulen

- SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen sollen gemeinsam die Lehrpläne und den Untericht entwickeln
- Wähl- und Abwählbarkeit des Schulleiters durch die Mehrheit der SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen und Eltern
Heute sind Schulen hierarchisch und ohne echte Mitbestimmung organisiert. Schüler sind vom Wohlwollen der LehrerInnen abhängig und LehrerInnen müssen unterrichten, was ihnen der Lehrplan vorschreibt. Aber wer, wenn nicht die »Betroffenen«, also SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen, könnten gemeinsam und gleichberechtigt entscheiden was sinnvoll zu lernen ist. Gleichberechtigung statt Machtstrukturen sind Grundlage gegenseitigen Respekts!


Alternative Unterrichtsformen aufbauen

Frontalunterricht ist pädagogisch gesehen schwachsinnig, erzieht zum blinden Gehorsam und lässt kaum Raum für Eigeninitiative. Projektarbeit, Gruppenarbeit, lernen in der »realen Welt«, statt in stickigen Klassenzimmern ist lehrreicher und bringt deutlich mehr Spaß. Wir erkunden selber was uns interessiert, die Lehrerin und der Lehrer kann uns dabei unterstützen.


Unternehmen raus aus den Schulen

- Keine Privatisierung
- Kein Verkauf von Schulgebäuden
- Keine Werbung an Schulen
Über Sponsoring und Werbung nimmt der Einfluss der Konzerne auf staatliche Schulen und Unis immer mehr zu. In vielen Bundesländern sorgen in den Hochschulräten der Unis zum Großteil externe Wirtschaftsvertreter für eine Lehre in ihrem Sinne, Drittmittel fließen nur in wirtschaftlich interessante Fakultäten. Statt unabhängig und gesellschaftlich Sinnvolles zu lernen, wird immer mehr das gelehrt, was den Interessen einiger Unternehmen entspricht: So macht der Energiekonzern Vattenfall, der gerade in Hamburg ein neues Kohlekraftwerk baut, Schultouren wo er über Klimaschutz »aufklärt«.


Weg mit dem dreigliedrigen Schulsystem - Eine Schule für alle

Das dreigliedrige Schulsystem bestimmt schon nach der Grundschule deinen Lebenslauf. »Tut mir leid, du musst auf die Hauptschule« &#8211; könnte auch heißen: »Du kannst schon mal üben wie man Hartz IV Anträge formuliert«. Viele Talente verkümmern, und Leute, die sich nicht in das derzeitige Bildungssystem einpassen, werden einfach aussortiert. Eine Schule für Alle könnte bei kleinen Klassen und viel Lehrpersonal auf die unterschiedlichen Vorlieben und Fähigkeiten eingehen, ohne zu selektieren.


Abschaffung der Noten

Noten bauen Druck auf und dienen lediglich dazu, Menschen in eine bestimmte Schublade zu stecken &#8211; nicht der Entwicklung von Fähigkeiten. Ausführliche Kritik kann einem die persönlichen Fortschritte aufzeigen und erklären wo und was noch ausbaufähig ist.


Wer soll das finanzieren?

Seit Jahren wird von Politik und Wirtschaft behauptet, dass nicht genügend Geld da sei. Für bankrotte Banken werden aber schnell mal 500 Milliarden Euro locker gemacht. Dagegen sind die vom DGB (Deutscher Gewerkschaftsbund) akut geforderten 30 Milliarden für das Bildungssystem Peanuts. Das Geld ist also da, aber es wird lieber für Statussymbole, wie z.B. die U4 oder die Elbphilharmonie verprasst. Deswegen müssen wir selber für unserer Interessen eintreten und Druck machen: Wir sind nicht bereit für die Krise dieses Systems zu bezahlen!


QUELLE: www.schulaction.org / http://www.schulaction.org/aufruf.php  / http://www.antifa.de/cms/content/view/915/1/      und http://www.antifa.de/cms/content/view/889/32/


----------



## buffsplz (10. November 2008)

Ganz schlechter Troll-Fred um ein paar Tage frei zum Addon rauszuschinden?

/in before closed

Tante Ilse sagt: Der Text taucht ja überall auf. Wer organisiert sowas? Wenn man schon zu einer Demo aufruft, sollte man verantwortungsvoller weise den Organisator nennen. Sonst könnte das schnell mal schiefgehen.


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das Addon interessiert mich nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buffsplz (10. November 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hm, ja, da steht was von einem Komitee in Hamburg. Und nun? Kontaktdaten? Ah, Quelle eingefügt.... Dafür ist deine Sig jetzt weg.....


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg!


----------



## Qonix (10. November 2008)

Naja, ich frag mich sowieso immer wofür ihr Deutschen so lange in die Schule geht bei dem bisschen Bildung die ihr habt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrake (10. November 2008)

nette Organissation der Sache... - aber ist der Streik genehmigt? bzw. die Kundgebungen?

weil ansonsten könnte ich mri das dann so vorstellen - das die Lehrer bei abwesenheit ihrer Schüler Einträge verpassen - wenn der Streik nicht genehmigt ist...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Illuminatos (10. November 2008)

Ich finds gut, dass ihr etwas unternehmt. Bin selber erst dieses Jahr mit der Schule fertig geworden und oft ist das echt grausam. Da wird z.B: bei vielen Lehrern der Stoff einfach runtergerattert und der Lehrplan ist so streng, dass sie nicht mal wirklich Zeit haben, dem Einzelnen den Stoff noch einmal zu erklären.
Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was man im Schuljahr an eingenen Finanzen für die Schule ausgeben MUSS...
Ich wünsch euch viel Glück und natürlich auch Erfolg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

http://www.schulaction.org/?q=node/3

Es steht zwar für Hamburg aber es nehmen alle Bundesländer daran teil! Einfach mal ein wenig lesen...


Das Problem mit den Genehmigungen, ist er das viele Direktoren etwas dagegen haben, wenn ihre Schüler nicht in der Klasse sitzen, bei uns ist es z.B so das einige Lehrer hinter uns stehen aber auch viele sich dagegen streuben. 

Eingetragen ist es z.B Das es eine Demo gibt einige Schulen sagen ihren Schülern sogar das es sowas gibt. Andere wollen wie gesagt nichts damit zu tun haben.


----------



## Vakeros (10. November 2008)

ich habs schon im Thread im WoW Forum geschrieben:
Ich gehe zum Streik, wobei ich nicht mit allen Zielen einverstanden bin, zum Beispiel halte ich es nnicht für gut, alle Schulen zusammen zu legen.
Es ist eine Tatsache, dass Schüler, die eine Hauptschule besuchen OFT kein Interesse am Lernen haben und ich für meinen Teil habe bisher größtenteils schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hauptschülern gemacht, gebrochene Knochen unter anderem.
Außerdem finde ich es Sinnlos, Noten abzuschaffen. In einigen Fächern sollte man dies auf jeden Fall tuen, Sport und Kunst zum Beispiel, wo man für Talente bewertet wird, und nicht für Leistung

@buffsplz:
Glaub es oder nicht, viele Leute haben kein Interesse daran, das irgendein neues Addon für WoW erscheint.
Ich spiele zum Beispiel nicht mal WoW.
Außerdem ist der Streik am 12.11. und WOTLK erscheint am 13.11.
Da könnte das zocken etwas schwer werden


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

Richtig, als ich damals in der Hauptschule war, war es genau so. Die Schüler hatten einfach kein Interesse am Lernen oder wurden nicht gefördert. 
Ich mache jetzt mein Abi und es ist immer noch genau so schlimm wie überall. Einige wollen andere wollen nichts Lernen.


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2008)

Da ich freiwillig zur Schule gehe und ich nicht etwa noch Schulpflichtig bin werde ich da ganz bestimmt nicht mitmachen - denn versteckt hinter einer großen Fassade ists dennoch nichts anderes als ein Tag den ihr Frei haben wollt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (10. November 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Demokratisierung der Schulen
> 
> - SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen sollen gemeinsam die Lehrpläne und den Untericht entwickeln
> - Wähl- und Abwählbarkeit des Schulleiters durch die Mehrheit der SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen und Eltern
> Heute sind Schulen hierarchisch und ohne echte Mitbestimmung organisiert. Schüler sind vom Wohlwollen der LehrerInnen abhängig und LehrerInnen müssen unterrichten, was ihnen der Lehrplan vorschreibt. Aber wer, wenn nicht die »Betroffenen«, also SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen, könnten gemeinsam und gleichberechtigt entscheiden was sinnvoll zu lernen ist. Gleichberechtigung statt Machtstrukturen sind Grundlage gegenseitigen Respekts!



Gerade der erste Punkt erscheint mir komisch, weil wohl viele Schüler möglichst wenig Unterricht haben wollen, daher wird es schwierig sein, da zu einer sinnvollen gemeinsamen Lösung zu kommen. 



> Unternehmen raus aus den Schulen
> 
> - Keine Privatisierung
> - Kein Verkauf von Schulgebäuden
> ...



Privatisierung?



> Abschaffung der Noten
> 
> Noten bauen Druck auf und dienen lediglich dazu, Menschen in eine bestimmte Schublade zu stecken &#8211; nicht der Entwicklung von Fähigkeiten. Ausführliche Kritik kann einem die persönlichen Fortschritte aufzeigen und erklären wo und was noch ausbaufähig ist.
> 
> QUELLE: www.schulaction.org /



Ausführliche Kritik zeigt sicherlich genauer, wo man steht, ist aber komplizierter, unübersichtlicher für alle anderen und im Nachhinein. Ausserdem lässt sich dann von Arbeitgebern wesentlich schlechter erkennen, auf welchem Wissensstand sich die Person befindet bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch. Das Manko mit den Uniplätzen fällt ja schonmal weg, falls sich da etwas ergeben sollte.


----------



## buffsplz (10. November 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> @buffsplz:
> Glaub es oder nicht, viele Leute haben kein Interesse daran, das irgendein neues Addon für WoW erscheint.
> Ich spiele zum Beispiel nicht mal WoW.
> Außerdem ist der Streik am 12.11. und WOTLK erscheint am 13.11.
> Da könnte das zocken etwas schwer werden




Naja, ist halt schon eine Weile her bei mir mit Schule. Ist nur meine charmante Art, auf etwaige Fehler in der Organisation hinzuweisen. Denn wie ist es? Wenn die Lehrer dir was wollen, finden Sie auch was. Und keinem ist damit geholfen, wenn er wegen fehlenden Quellen in so einem Fall dann noch einen Verweis oder sonstwas reingewürgt bekommt.

Von daher: Macht die Sache sauber, macht nix unüberlegtes, die Politik dreht Euch sonst einen Strick draus.

In dem Sinne Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Vakeros (10. November 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Naja, ist halt schon eine Weile her bei mir mit Schule. Ist nur meine charmante Art, auf etwaige Fehler in der Organisation hinzuweisen. Denn wie ist es? Wenn die Lehrer dir was wollen, finden Sie auch was. Und keinem ist damit geholfen, wenn er wegen fehlenden Quellen in so einem Fall dann noch einen Verweis oder sonstwas reingewürgt bekommt.
> 
> Von daher: Macht die Sache sauber, macht nix unüberlegtes, die Politik dreht Euch sonst einen Strick draus.
> 
> In dem Sinne Viel Erfolg.



Naja mir kann sowieso kein Lehrer was, weil ich erst nach Unterrichtsschluss zum Streik gehe.(Ein Glück, dass ich am 12. nur bis kurz nach 11 Unterricht habe^^


----------



## Tabuno (10. November 2008)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Ganz schlechter Troll-Fred um ein paar Tage frei zum Addon rauszuschinden?
> 
> /in before closed
> 
> Tante Ilse sagt: Der Text taucht ja überall auf. Wer organisiert sowas? Wenn man schon zu einer Demo aufruft, sollte man verantwortungsvoller weise den Organisator nennen. Sonst könnte das schnell mal schiefgehen.


Du hast keine Ahnung, ehrlich!


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Nein zum Superstress: Weg mit dem 12-Jährigen Abitur
> 
> Die Verkürzung der Schulzeit bedeutet derzeit für viele eine Vollzeitarbeitswoche mit 38 Stunden – Lernen wird zum reinen Stressfaktor. Und das nur um dann im Zweifel noch ein Jahr früher keinen Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienplatz zu bekommen.



Sry aber bei dem Punkt muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken.

Ich habe mein Abitur (Sachsen) in 12 Jahren gemacht und wir konnten dafür den "Wessi" bzw. denjenigen der das in 13 Jahren macht nur belächeln. Wie hielten diejenigen wirklich im Lernen für langsamer als uns. Das ganze geschieht/geschah aber aus jugendlicher Naivität, denn ihr hattet ja nicht die Wahl es auch in 12 Jahren zu absolvieren. Wie bei euch jetzt aber dafür Unterrichtsstoff gekürzt wird ist beinahe schon lächerlich. NS-Zeit, Weimarer-Republik alles auf ein Minimum zu kürzen... Vielleicht hätten eure Lehrer mal eine Weiterbildung an Schulen in Sachsen machen sollen. Wenn das wirklich so hart für euch ist, dann solltet ihr vielleicht wieder auch Samstags in die Schule.

Das ganze war für mich auch kein Turbo-Abi, sondern eben ein ganz normales Abi. 2 Jahre Sekundarstufe II reichen vollkommen. Mathe ist Stress da gebe ich dir Recht (habe ich persönlich so empfunden), aber gerade ein 13. Jahr hätte ich persönlich als Verschwendung meiner kostbaren Zeit im Leben empfunden. 
Denk lieber mal daran, dass man in der Schule eigentlich lernt, dass die Arbeitswelt / Studium was gaaanz anderes ist als die Schule. Spätestens dann will man ja raus, weil eben alles ganz anders ist. Und wer das danach noch nicht begriffen hat, der geht eben wieder in die Schule. Ganz einfach.

Auch zu dem Thema Noten erzeugen Druck. Woran bitte schön soll man euch dann messen? Geh doch bitte auf ne Waldorfschule wenn dir danach ist. Ich durfte mir damals (bin gerade mal 22 Jahre alt) anhören meine Generation wäre verweichlicht und man könne uns nicht mehr richtig fordern, aber was ist bitte dann die jetzige?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bei einigen Punkten würde ich tatsächlich, auch wenn es mich nicht betrifft, mit auf die Straße. Allerdings verknüpft ihr das mit Forderungen, die einfach nur dazu da sein sollen. Damit unsere Jugend weiter zum rumgammeln animiert wird. NO WAY daher, im Gegenteil ich würd sogar ne Gegendemo machen.


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

Deathstyle .. ich bin über 18 und bin Freiwillig in der Schule, warum sollte ich dann blau machen? Wenn ich kein bock habe geh ich einfach nicht zur Schule, aber ich finde, das es eine gute sache ist, da sie auch viele betrifft! 



Oonâgh... ja Privatisierung =/ leider wird immer mehr Privatisiert... sogar die JVA´s werden Privatisiert, damit der Staat mehr Geld zum verschleudern hat. Aber das Geld wird nicht in Bildung, die meiner Meinung nach unser Grundstein ist nicht gesteckt.  Schulen werden immer ärmer und das merkt man an den Ausstattungen und am Material.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

http://www.antifa.de/cms/content/view/915/1/

!


----------



## Deathstyle (10. November 2008)

Mal von den Punkten der Kita- und Studiengebühren abgesehen seh ich eigentlich nur die bessere Schulausstattung und die Abschaffung des Drei-Klassen-Systems  - ansonsten macht keiner der Punkte effektiv(!) Sinn.
Vieles ist einfach nicht umsetzbar oder würde bei den meisten Schülern nichtmal anklang finden, geschweige denn entsprechend honoriert werden - ich finde eigentlich das dies der falsche Weg ist um gegen die Umstände zu protestieren.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

Achja übrigens...Jo, ich bin wieder da :>


----------



## Vakeros (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Achja übrigens...Jo, ich bin wieder da :>



wb?
du warst weg?


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Bei einigen Punkten würde ich tatsächlich, auch wenn es mich nicht betrifft, mit auf die Straße. Allerdings verknüpft ihr das mit Forderungen, die einfach nur dazu da sein sollen. Damit unsere Jugend weiter zum rumgammeln animiert wird. NO WAY daher, im Gegenteil ich würd sogar ne Gegendemo machen.



Lieber wieder Zucht und Ordnung.

Vielleicht hätte man dir doch lieber die NS-Zeit noch etwas ausführlicher erklärt.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Lieber wieder Zucht und Ordnung.
> 
> Vielleicht hätte man dir doch lieber die NS-Zeit noch etwas ausführlicher erklärt.



Vielleicht hätte man dir erklärt, dass dein Nazigebrabbel Totschlagargumente sind. Nenn mich doch gleich Hitler.

Ich hab auch keine Zucht und Ordnung gefordert, lern lesen. Dann kannst du auch besser gegen meinen Standpunkt argumentieren. Oder fiel das auch ins 13. Jahr?


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte man dir erklärt, dass dein Nazigebrabbel Totschlagargumente sind. Nenn mich doch gleich Hitler.
> 
> Ich hab auch keine Zucht und Ordnung gefordert, lern lesen.



Ne du hast nur unterstellt das unsere Jugend rumgammelt.

Widerlicher Hetzer!

Man könnte ja endlich das Schulsystem sanieren damit die Kinder und Jugendlichen wieder Bock haben auf Schule.


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

ähm... backt to topic? ^^"


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ne du hast nur unterstellt das unsere Jugend rumgammelt.
> 
> Widerlicher Hetzer!



Bring Argumente...

Ja ich halte einen Teil der Jugend für Gammler. Ich war eine Zeit lang selber einer und ich glaube nunmal, dass dahingehend  jeder in diesem Alter neigt, wenn er nicht den Druck von Anfang an der Eltern hat oder eben im Endeffekt durch die Schule.

Edith: Sagt mir, dass hier einige nicht kritikwürdig sind und / oder sich nicht verbal richtig dagegen äussern können.
Solange sagt Edith: Getroffene Hunde bellen am lautesten.


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Bring Argumente...
> 
> Ja ich halte einen Teil der Jugend für Gammler. Ich war eine Zeit lang selber einer und ich glaube nunmal, dass dahingehend  jeder in diesem Alter neigt, wenn er nicht den Druck von Anfang an der Eltern hat oder eben im Endeffekt durch die Schule.



Man könnte ja mal Anreize schaffen anstatt mit Druck zu arbeiten.

Edith sagt: Ja ich bin schon ein fauler gammelnder Hund der seine 5 Mitarbeiter schuften lässt und während er hier lustig im buffed Forum schreibt.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (10. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Man könnte ja endlich das Schulsystem sanieren damit die Kinder und Jugendlichen wieder Bock haben auf Schule.



Ok, aber meinst du, dass wird mit 13 Schuljahren was?

Irgendwie müsste man diese Dinge getrennt durch bringen oder zumindest angehen. 

Bock auf die Schule hatten wir auch nie. Das lag aber nicht am Pensum, sondern die Art des Unterrichts, welche fernab der Realität ist/war.



-Therion- schrieb:


> Man könnte ja mal Anreize schaffen anstatt mit Druck zu arbeiten.



Wie wäre es mit Geld oder andere schöne materielle Dinge je nach Abschluss. Oder den Unterricht einfach spaßiger machen. Ich habe in der Berufsschule zum Beispiel Lehrer erlebt, die konnten mir trockene Gesetzestexte mit einem Humor rüberbringen, den ich in einer Schule noch nie gesehen hatte. Folglich hör ich dem Lehrer besser zu und hab auch Spaß dabei. Druck dann aufbauen über Anreize die geschaffen werden wie du sagst. (ist ja auch nur eine andere Art und Weise Druck aufzubauen).


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Geld oder andere schöne materielle Dinge je nach Abschluss. Oder den Unterricht einfach spaßiger machen. Ich habe in der Berufsschule zum Beispiel Lehrer erlebt, die konnten mir trockene Gesetzestexte mit einem Humor rüberbringen, den ich in einer Schule noch nie gesehen hatte. Folglich hör ich dem Lehrer besser zu und hab auch Spaß dabei. Druck dann aufbauen über Anreize die geschaffen werden wie du sagst. (ist ja auch nur eine andere Art und Weise Druck aufzubauen).



Wie wäre es mit ordentlich bezahlten Jobs nach der Schule und der Ausbildung oder dem Studium.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> wb?
> du warst weg?



n paar Monate, aber merkt man ja nicht und so x]



> Lieber wieder Zucht und Ordnung.
> 
> Vielleicht hätte man dir doch lieber die NS-Zeit noch etwas ausführlicher erklärt.



Manche Worte nimmt man einfach nicht mehr in den Mund..


----------



## Djiriod (10. November 2008)

also ich bin grade noch mitten in der schule drinne (10 klasse aufm Gym) und wollte mich auch mal hier zu ein paar Punkten äußern.
Also zum Abi in 12 Jahren kann ich nicht so viel sagen, aber ich bin froh, dass ichs noch mit 13 Jahren mache, da unsere Lehrer ja jetzt schon viel zu viel Stoff in viel zu wenig Zet packen.
Die Gramatik bekomme wir bei uns meistens nicht ganz durch und müssen es im nächsten Jahr nachholen, oder (bei Lehrerwechsel) dem neuen Lehrer erstmal verständlich machen, dass wir die Gramatik noch nicht hatten.
Natürlich seh ich auch die andere Seite, Abi in 12 Jahren -> man lässt das unwichtigere (von dem es sehr wohl in der Schule etwas gibt) weg und stopft das restliche in die anderen Jahre, was eigentlich zu schaffen ist für Leute, die halbwegs an Schule interessiert sind. Dafür geht man früher in die Uni oder Ausbildung.
(Ich hatte sogar schon in den Ferien nen Probe Studium, ich fand es nen super Anreiz, nen gutes Abi zu bekommen, auch wenn es für dieses Studium (informatik XD) kein NC gibt)

Ich möchte auch nochmal etwas über die Schulausstattung sagen:
Also was ich von ein paar wenigen Schulen höre, finde ich wirklich toll. Große Sporthallen mit ordentlichen Sportgeräten, gute aktuelle Bücher und auch sonst eine gute Ausrüstung.
Auf so eine Schule würde ich auch gerne gehen.
Viele in der Schule würden gerne mehr Schulsport machen.
Ich finde da das Beispiel von einigen amerikanischen Schulen sehr schön, an denen es jeden Tag eine Doppelstunde Sport gibt.
Eine normale Schulstunde reicht eh kaum aus, da kann man sich umziehen, aufwärmen und dann wieder umziehen. Und das dann zwei mal in der Woche.
Auch der Rest der Stunden ist nicht sehr dolle. Letztes Jahr hatten wir immerhin 4 Stunden Englisch in der Woche, das wurde aber dieses Jahr auf 3 gekürzt. So auch Mathe und noch ein paar andere Stunden.
Ich bin schon froh, wenn da noch halbjähig ein wenig Zeit für Musik und Kunst ist.
Dafür bekommen wir wohl nächstes halbjahr mehr freistunden (juchu -.-)

Was ich auch an amerikanischen Schulen toll finde sind AGs
In zwei auf unserer Schule bin ich drin, beides Chor. Was aber von Lehrern freiwillig ist.
Es gab auch schon ein paar Schüler (unter anderem auch ich selber) die AGs angeboten haben, was wir aber leider dann nicht durften, wegen irgendwelchen rechtlichen oder sonst was für Gründen.


Ich will freiwillig länger in der Schule bleiben O.o (wow, hätte ich mir vor zwei Jahren nicht vorstellen können)


Naja, was ich aber am Anfang dieses Schuljahres für ein positives Erlebnis hatte war, dass unser neuer Schulleiter durch jede Klasse ging und nach der Meinung der Schüler gefragt hat. Was ist gut, was ist schlecht? Was wird gewünscht? Wo muss was verändert werden?
Und dazu hat er sich Notizen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, es wurden eigentlich schon die oben beschriebenen Punkte angesprochen:
Sport, AGs, Stundenausfälle, Lehrermangel, mehr freiwillige Turniere (auch mit Nachbarschulen)

Und was hier einige zum Gammeln der jungen Generation gesagt haben:
Ja, es gibt wohl einige, oder sogar viele, die keine Lust haben etwas zu lernen.
Aber es gibt auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch einige, die etwas lernen wollen und auf verbesserung hoffen.
Nur leider haben viele auch keinen Plan, wie man nun etwas verbessern kann.
Meistens hat man selber ja nichts mehr davon, dafür aber die Schüler, ein paar Generationen später.


( Naja, soviel von mir, muss nicht jeder mit zufrienden sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

edit: ach ja, was mir grade wieder einfällt, als hier hier was gelesen habe:
Die Art des Unterrichts:
Ja da müsste viel dran geändert werden.
Es GIBT Methoden den Unterricht spannender für Schüler zu gestallten.
Für viele Sachen gibt es praktische Übungen, die ich schon besser finde, als stuppides abschreiben.
Ich denke es würde schon oft eine Art Projekt reichen, in der Schüler in Gruppen den (erarbeiteten) Stoff auf ihre Weise verinnerlichen, durch z.B.  ... öh.. Plakate gestallten, die danach in der Klasse aufgehängt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ok vllt nen bissle zu sehr Grundschule .... ) aber es hilft. Wenn man sich etwas durchliest und dazu gestallterisch arbeitet kann man sich das oft besser merken, da man sich die Informationen besser visuell verknüpfen kann)

Naja, auf jeden Fall sollte das irgendwie geändert werden ...


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja, ich frag mich sowieso immer wofür ihr Deutschen so lange in die Schule geht bei dem bisschen Bildung die ihr habt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+5 punkte

Am Mittwoch .. dem Wrath relase .. gibts nen streik xD
klaaar ... ich mein die meisten machen da eins auf krank oder nehmen frei .. aber landesweiter streick ist nochmal mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 n1


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Ich finde da das Beispiel von einigen amerikanischen Schulen sehr schön, an denen es jeden Tag eine Doppelstunde Sport gibt.



Ich find schon das aufstehen und grüßen am Anfang der Stunde merwürdig, aber du toppst das alles noch :> erinnert mich an hmmh, -Therion- <,<



> Naja, was ich aber am Anfang dieses Schuljahres für ein positives Erlebnis hatte war, dass unser neuer Schulleiter durch jede Klasse ging und nach der Meinung der Schüler gefragt hat. Was ist gut, was ist schlecht? Was wird gewünscht? Wo muss was verändert werden?
> Und dazu hat er sich Notizen gemacht smile.gif



Die, die er danach gleich wieder weggeworfen hat und sich ins äustchen gelacht hat? Ja, die kenn ich!



> klaaar ... ich mein die meisten machen da eins auf krank oder nehmen frei .. aber landesweiter streick ist nochmal mehr



Wer macht denn wegen WotlK krank? Oô


----------



## Djiriod (10. November 2008)

Ich bin für mehr Sport an Schulen :O
Eine Stunde ist wirklich zu wenig...
ok, muss ja nicht jeden Tag sein, aber öfter jedenfalls

Und bessere Sportausstattung :O



> Die, die er danach gleich wieder weggeworfen hat und sich ins äustchen gelacht hat? Ja, die kenn ich!



Naja, er sah jedenfalls nett und interessiert aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist ein Anfang.
Der Schulleichter davor hat übrigens nicht mal nen halbes Jahr bei uns durchgehalten, da ihn jeder gehasst hat.
Der neue scheint da bessere Chancen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: oh mein Gott hab ich daoben viel geschrieben >.< persöhnlich rekord, und dann auch noch über Schule...


----------



## Tabuno (10. November 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch .. dem Wrath relase .. gibts nen streik xD
> klaaar ... ich mein die meisten machen da eins auf krank oder nehmen frei .. aber landesweiter streick ist nochmal mehr
> 
> 
> ...


Donnerstag meinst du sicherlich...^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Der Schulleichter davor hat übrigens nicht mal nen halbes Jahr bei uns durchgehalten, da ihn jeder gehasst hat.
> Der neue scheint da bessere Chancen zu haben biggrin.gif
> 
> 
> edit: oh mein Gott hab ich daoben viel geschrieben >.< persöhnlich rekord, und dann auch noch über Schule...



Unserer sieht einem bestimmten Deutschen Diktator sehr ähnlich..
Und seit er mich einmal im Antifa Shirt rumrennen geshen´hat mag er mich anscheinend nichtmehr <.<


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

Was hat das scheiss Addon mit der Bildung zu tun? 
Es ist wichtiger das Jugendliche und Kinder eine bessere Ausbildung in der Schule bekommen, schau dir die Jugend doch mal an!
Scheiss auf das Addon und scheiss auf irgendwelche Spiele. Hier geht es um die Zukunft der Schule. Aber an deinem Post erkennt man wie wenig dich Bildung interessiert..


----------



## Djiriod (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Unserer sieht einem bestimmten Deutschen Diktator sehr ähnlich..
> Und seit er mich einmal im Antifa Shirt rumrennen geshen´hat mag er mich anscheinend nichtmehr <.<



Unser sieht wie 30 aus und ist 50 XD

Nein ehrlich, ich denke, dass er unsere Kommentare ernst nimmt. Mehr als unsere werten Schülersprecher, die immer das gleiche versprechen und nie etwas passiert,


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Was hat das scheiss Addon mit der Bildung zu tun?
> Es ist wichtiger das Jugendliche und Kinder eine bessere Ausbildung in der Schule bekommen, schau dir die Jugend doch mal an!
> Scheiss auf das Addon und scheiss auf irgendwelche Spiele. Hier geht es um die Zukunft der Schule. Aber an deinem Post erkennt man wie wenig dich Bildung interessiert..



Ich glaube eher er hat nur Spaß gemacht, komm mal runter.



> Nein ehrlich, ich denke, dass er unsere Kommentare ernst nimmt. Mehr als unsere werten Schülersprecher, die immer das gleiche versprechen und nie etwas passiert,



Hallo? Dann schlagt doch neuwahlen vor oder tretet ihnen mal in den Arsch..
Nur rumsitzen und motzen hilft auch nichts


----------



## Rhokan (10. November 2008)

In Stuttgart ist auch ne große Demo am Mittwoch *Deine Schuld-Pfeif*


----------



## Djiriod (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Hallo? Dann schlagt doch neuwahlen vor oder tretet ihnen mal in den Arsch..
> Nur rumsitzen und motzen hilft auch nichts



Ich sitze nicht nur rum, ich mach auch was. Aber alleine bringt das nicht viel und die meisten anderen sind zu faul, oder die Schülersprecher zu beliebt -.-

Aber ich denke es liegt nicht IMMER an den Schülersprechern, da die sich ja auch mit den Lehrern noch rumschlagen müssen, die keine Lust auf extra Zeit in der Schule haben. Das würde ihnen ja mehr Arbeit bereiten...


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Ich sitze nicht nur rum, ich mach auch was. Aber alleine bringt das nicht viel und die meisten anderen sind zu faul, oder die Schülersprecher zu beliebt -.-



hihi...zum Glück haben wir das problem mit beliebten kindern abgeschafft

Und wenn du alleine nichts erreciehn aknnst dann beweg die massen :>


----------



## Signorum (10. November 2008)

Exhumedx schrieb:


> Am 12.11.08 gibt es ein Bundesweiten Schulstreik!



Der Beggriff Schulpflicht sagt Dir etwas oder? Es gibt kein Streikrecht für Schüler oder Studenten




Exhumedx schrieb:


> Unsere Forderungen



Bis hierhin einigermasen akzeptabel, mal abgesehen davon das die Bildungschance mehr von sozialen Umfeld, als von Geldbeutel der Eltern abhängt (wobei jener logischerweise mithineinspielt




Exhumedx schrieb:


> Nein zum Superstress: Weg mit dem 12-Jährigen Abitur
> 
> Die Verkürzung der Schulzeit bedeutet derzeit für viele eine Vollzeitarbeitswoche mit 38 Stunden – Lernen wird zum reinen Stressfaktor. Und das nur um dann im Zweifel noch ein Jahr früher keinen Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienplatz zu bekommen.



Da ich das ganze in der Familie erlebe sehe ich nix von einem Superstress, da liesse sich von der Planung her einiges verbessern aber im allgemeinen sollte das Abi in 12 Jahren schaffbar sein, damit der Eintritt ins Berufsleben nach dem Studium nicht erst jenseits der 30 erfolgt.



Exhumedx schrieb:


> Jedem einen Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienplatz
> 
> Eine gute Schulausbildung nutzt einem gar nichts, wenn man danach keinen Ausbildungs- bzw. Studienplatz findet. Deswegen sollte jeder die Möglichkeit haben, einen Ausbildungsplatz bzw. Studienplatz zu erhalten, auf den er Lust hat.



Und wer soll die gewünschten Lehrstellen in den Modeberufen bereitstellen? Etwas mehr Realismus bitte.



Exhumedx schrieb:


> Demokratisierung der Schulen
> 
> - SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen sollen gemeinsam die Lehrpläne und den Untericht entwickeln
> - Wähl- und Abwählbarkeit des Schulleiters durch die Mehrheit der SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen und Eltern
> Heute sind Schulen hierarchisch und ohne echte Mitbestimmung organisiert. Schüler sind vom Wohlwollen der LehrerInnen abhängig und LehrerInnen müssen unterrichten, was ihnen der Lehrplan vorschreibt. Aber wer, wenn nicht die »Betroffenen«, also SchülerInnen und LehrerInnen, könnten gemeinsam und gleichberechtigt entscheiden was sinnvoll zu lernen ist. Gleichberechtigung statt Machtstrukturen sind Grundlage gegenseitigen Respekts!



Gegenseitiger Respekt funktioniert bei 100% nicht bei 99, ein Quertreiber ruiniert alle (und es ist nicht nur einer)

Alternative Unterrichtsformen gibt es bereits, aber dabei sollte klar sein es gibt ein Ziel des Unterrichts und das ist nicht was jeder einzelne will.



Exhumedx schrieb:


> Weg mit dem dreigliedrigen Schulsystem - Eine Schule für alle
> 
> Das dreigliedrige Schulsystem bestimmt schon nach der Grundschule deinen Lebenslauf. »Tut mir leid, du musst auf die Hauptschule« – könnte auch heißen: »Du kannst schon mal üben wie man Hartz IV Anträge formuliert«. Viele Talente verkümmern, und Leute, die sich nicht in das derzeitige Bildungssystem einpassen, werden einfach aussortiert. Eine Schule für Alle könnte bei kleinen Klassen und viel Lehrpersonal auf die unterschiedlichen Vorlieben und Fähigkeiten eingehen, ohne zu selektieren.



Zu meiner Zeit hies es wer in die Hauptschule geht wird einen mehr Handwerklichen Beruf ausüben und danach richtete sich auch der Unterricht aus (ist allerding fast 30 Jahre her). Wer sich in dieser Zeit steigerte konnte ohne große Probleme ein zehntes Jahr dranhängen.
Heute sitzen in der Hauptschule, diejenigen die sagen wozu anstrengen, mir reicht HarzIV und Vater Staat - es wird ja bestens vorgeführt.
Auch hier gilt: eine ideale Schule würde bestimmt klappen, jedoch fehlt es an den idealen Menschen, das Erziehungproblem liegt zum größten Teil nicht an den Schulen sondern am Umfeld, da muss eingegriffen werden.

Die Diskussion mit den Noten gab es auch schon zu meiner Zeit, die Argumente sind nicht besser geworden



Exhumedx schrieb:


> Wer soll das finanzieren?
> 
> Seit Jahren wird von Politik und Wirtschaft behauptet, dass nicht genügend Geld da sei. Für bankrotte Banken werden aber schnell mal 500 Milliarden Euro locker gemacht. Dagegen sind die vom DGB (Deutscher Gewerkschaftsbund) akut geforderten 30 Milliarden für das Bildungssystem Peanuts. Das Geld ist also da, aber es wird lieber für Statussymbole, wie z.B. die U4 oder die Elbphilharmonie verprasst. Deswegen müssen wir selber für unserer Interessen eintreten und Druck machen: Wir sind nicht bereit für die Krise dieses Systems zu bezahlen!


Der DGB redet von mindestens 30 Milliarden  _jährlich_, und wofür das Geld aufgewendet werden sollte klingt nach dem üblichen GEW Gedöns.

Was nicht erwähnt wird aber extrem sinnvoll wäre, ist eine Verschiebung der Bildungshoheit zum Bund, damit gäbe es endlich mal eine einheitliche Bildunsgpolitik.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Der Beggriff Schulpflicht sagt Dir etwas oder? Es gibt kein Streikrecht für Schüler oder Studenten



Was denkst du denn, was passiert?
meinst du wir werden wie die Presse in Russland geknüppelt oder was?


> Da ich das ganze in der Familie erlebe sehe ich nix von einem Superstress



Pff..


> Was nicht erwähnt wird aber extrem sinnvoll wäre, ist eine Verschiebung der Bildungshoheit zum Bund, damit gäbe es endlich mal eine einheitliche Bildunsgpolitik.



ist eigentlich eine ganz gute Idee..


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Donnerstag meinst du sicherlich...^^



wrath kommt von wog (schweiz)
Genre: Adventure / RPG
Versandtermin: 12. November 2008 <--- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ladenverkauf ab: 13. November 2008

nix donnerstag tse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mittwoch -> donnerstag haben server eh lags ohne ende ..
naja .. werde donnerstag eh nicht gross zocken und am freitag erst wenns nimmer lagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder ich mach nur open pvp .. sind immer schön die mit ihren twinks nach nordend gehen und ... ahja s4 farmt man ja zum spass *g*


----------



## BoGxer (10. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja, ich frag mich sowieso immer wofür ihr Deutschen so lange in die Schule geht bei dem bisschen Bildung die ihr habt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du solltest nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. Das zeugt nämlich nicht gerade von hoher Intelligenz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djiriod (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> hihi...zum Glück haben wir das problem mit beliebten kindern abgeschafft
> 
> Und wenn du alleine nichts erreciehn aknnst dann beweg die massen :>



höhö, ok kannst ja nicht wissen:
Ich bin zwar bekannt in der Schule, aber bei den Schülern nicht grade positiv, zwar auch nicht wirklich negativ aber naja.

Liegt an meinem Aussehen.
Die wollen einen immerwieder in irgendwelche Schubladen packen, ein wenig amüsant finde ich.

Von denen aus gesehen bin ich nen Emo O.o
Ich würde mich in in gar keine Schublade packen aber wenn es eine sein müsste würde ich evt in die Goths passen, auch wenn ich da wohl zu wenig drüber weiß, als da was zu zusgen.


So, naja, sie würden halt nicht auf mich hören.





Soweit erstmal von mir, ich bin nun ne Stunde weg. See ya later  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

Achso, also sollen Schüler oder Studenten nicht das recht haben, Ihre Meinung zu veröffentlichen und alles so hinzunehmen?


----------



## EspCap (10. November 2008)

Ja, gute Idee an sich. Das deutsche Bildungssystem ist nur noch miserabel, mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen. Und das ist noch geschmeichelt. Und mit G8 wurde das ganze zum Desaster: Ich habe das "Glück", Mitglied des letzten G9 Jahrgangs zu sein, und nicht wie die 9er unter uns jeden (!) Tag (bis auf Freitag, aber da steht imho was im Schulgesetz) Nachmittagsschule zu haben, oftmals 4 Stunden, dh. man ist ca um halb sieben daheim. Glück? Dachte ich. Aber hat sich einer unserer tollen Politiker mal Gedanken über unseren Jahrgang gemacht? Was passiert, wenn einer eine "Ehrenrunde drehen" muss? In der 10. Klasse gäbe aktuell folgende "Möglichkeiten":
2 Klassen zurück statt einer, jedoch haben auch die schon ganz andere Sachen behandelt -> Mist 
Auf die Realschule gehen, wo schon ganz andere Fächer unterrichtet wurde (etwa Technick und sowas) -> Mist
Toll. Wir haben also richtig die Arschkarte gezogen. Aber damit nicht genug: Wir werden das gleiche Abi schreiben wie die aktuellen "Neuner": Wenn ich mir aber mal anschau was die aktuellen 7er schon in Französisch können, wir mir schlecht, wenn ich daran denke dass wir ein Abi bekommen dass auf den Bildungsstand der G8-Klasse zugeschnitten ist. Denn was die schon 3 Jahr vor uns machen, werden wir teilweise nie machen. Und als wäre das nicht genug: Sag mir einer wie man - wenn 2  Jahrgänge gleichzeitig "abgehen", einen Studienplatz finden will ? Einfach NC um eine Note heben für alles? Wäre sicherlich eine super Lösung. Dann hat man ca 50% die irgendeinen Mist studieren müssen, weil sie in nichts anderes reinkommen. (*hust Kunstgeschichte *hust*, sorry an alle Kunstgeschichtestudenten, kann sicherlich auch interesannt sein^^). Und auch ganz toll, auf meienr Schule fällt nächstes Jahr eine ganz Klasse (bestehend aus 35 Schülern, aber das ist wieder ein ganz anders Thema über das ich auch stundenlang reden könnte...) weg, weil sie es einfach nicht mehr schaffen. Kein Wunder, wie soll man das auch machen? Mehr in kürzer Zeit lernen? Langsam scheint es mir wirklich das intelligenteste, auf die Realschule zu gehen und später da Abi nachzumachen... Aber da wird es auch aufs gleiche hinauslaufen... Fazit: G8 und das komplette Bildungssystem wurde von unserer Regierung viel zu unsorgfältig geplant, damit man in der EU toll dastehen kann, á la "Wir haben auch ein achtjähriges Gymnasium, und das ganz spontan!". Über die Konsequenzen hat sich da wohl keiner Gedanken gemacht. Ich wünsche euch viel Glück mit dem Streik, auch wenn ich bezweifle dass es was bringen wird: Unsere Politiker können machen was sie wollen, die müssen ja nichtmehr in die Schule gehen, und ob da jetzt ein paar Jahrgänge den Bach runter gehn... Kollateralschaden, ein bisschen Schwund ist immer da... So scheint es mir jedenfalls. Zum Zustand der Lernmaterialien könnte ich mich jetzt auch noch 10 Seiten auslassen, das lasse ich aber lieber. Soviel sei gesagt: Mein Geschichtebuch hatten schon 20 Leute vor mir. Und ein Buch kann man das nicht mehr nennen.


----------



## Anduris (10. November 2008)

Ich kann nur eins sagen, nur weil mir irgendein Dreckskerl mein Englischbuch geklaut hat, ja das alte, versiffte Buch, das schon 6 Schüler vor mir hatten und dessen Seiten schon gelb sind, weil es total versifft ist, muss ich es für 15 Euro neu kaufen. Und das im 10.Schuhljahr. (Realschule)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Mehrere Seiten haben auch gefehlt, waren verkritzelt oder eingerissen.


----------



## nalcarya (10. November 2008)

Signorum schrieb:


> [...] Wer sich in dieser Zeit steigerte konnte ohne große Probleme ein zehntes Jahr dranhängen.


Genau das geht auch heute noch, auch Abitur im Anschluss an Hauptschule ist möglich.

Das Problem liegt allerdings auch in stellenweise (zumindest hier in RLP) sehr bescheidenen Lehrplänen, die Hauptschüler nur lückenhaft mit dem für ein Abitur nötigem Grundwissen ausstatten... ich sehe das zur Zeit an meinem jüngeren Bruder. Der hat besonders in Mathe so viel Stoff einfach nie unterrichtet bekommen den er jetzt einfach können soll. 
Allerdings ist hier auch der aktuelle Lehrer beschissen, kümmert sich in keinster Weise darum ob einer seiner Schüler eventuell nicht mitkommt, sondern rattert monoton Stoff runter. Ja, ich hab mir schonmal ne Stunde angeschaut... grauenhaft, solche Leute sollten niemals Lehrer werden dürfen!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Achso, also sollen Schüler oder Studenten nicht das recht haben, Ihre Meinung zu veröffentlichen und alles so hinzunehmen?



Wer hat dass denn nun gesagt? 



> höhö, ok kannst ja nicht wissen:
> Ich bin zwar bekannt in der Schule, aber bei den Schülern nicht grade positiv, zwar auch nicht wirklich negativ aber naja.
> 
> Liegt an meinem Aussehen.
> ...



Öhm...ich trage auch gerne schwarz..


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

@Signorum

Mal wieder alles über einen Kamm und weitab der Lebensrealität.

Schön für dich dass du deinen Kindern den Besuch eines Gymnasiums ermöglichen kannst und gleichzeitig während der Arbeitszeit posten kannst. 

Vor 30 Jahren gabs ja auch kaum Arbeitslosigkeit, Hartz4 oder Praktikastudenten. Es liegt kein Erziehungsproblem vor sondern ein Motviationsproblem von Seiten der Wirtschaft. Wozu für 1000 € Brutto buckeln? Wozu für 0-400€ monatelange Praktikas machen als Studierter? Wozu sich in der Schule abschuften wenn am Ende nur Vitamin B zählt? 
Wohlstand durch harte Arbeit und Bildung ist heute für junge Menschen unheimlich schwierig geworden.


----------



## Signorum (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Was denkst du denn, was passiert?
> meinst du wir werden wie die Presse in Russland geknüppelt oder was?



Nix wird passieren, nur weil es kein Streikrecht für Schüler gibt heisst das noch lange nicht das die Polizei auf die jenigen die es doch tun losgeht.
Mit viel Glück landet das ganze in der Tagesschau, aber eher im Lokalteil der Zeitung, erreicht wird damit nix.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Nix wird passieren, nur weil es kein Streikrecht für Schüler gibt heisst das noch lange nicht das die Polizei auf die jenigen die es doch tun losgeht.
> Mit viel Glück landet das ganze in der Tagesschau, aber eher im Lokalteil der Zeitung, erreicht wird damit nix.



Deswegen ist es ja auch Bundesweit...damit nicht nur irgendein bescheuertes Plauderblatt darüber Berichtet



> Vor 30 Jahren gabs ja auch kaum Arbeitslosigkeit, Hartz4 oder Praktikastudenten. Es liegt kein Erziehungsproblem vor sondern ein Motviationsproblem von Seiten der Wirtschaft. Wozu für 1000 € Brutto buckeln? Wozu für 0-400€ monatelange Praktikas machen als Studierter? Wozu sich in der Schule abschuften wenn am Ende nur Vitamin B zählt?
> Wohlstand durch harte Arbeit und Bildung ist heute für junge Menschen unheimlich schwierig geworden.



Da muss ich dir eindeutig zustimmen, hartz4 ist absoluter Dreck..
Eine freundin meiner Mutter bekam ein Angebot, nichts besonderes, irgendwas im Garten schneiden oder so :>
Aufm Blatt sahs dann so aus, dass sie nur so minimal mehr für diesen Beruf bekam, dass es sich absolut garnicht gelohnt hätte, Hartz4 reicht ja auch aus..
Und genau so sehen es leider noch viel mehr Menschen <,<


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

Signorum schrieb:


> erreicht wird damit nix.



Das sagt sich der Nichtwähler auch immer. 

Lasst euch vom typischen deutschen Michel nix erzählen, ihr könnt was bewegen ihr müsst nur den Hintern hochkriegen.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

> Das sagt sich der Nichtwähler auch immer.
> 
> Lasst euch vom typischen deutschen Michel nix erzählen, ihr könnt was bewegen ihr müsst nur den Hintern hochkriegen.





> Da muss ich dir eindeutig zustimmen


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Deswegen ist es ja auch Bundesweit...damit nicht nur irgendein bescheuertes Plauderblatt darüber Berichtet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kenn ich von nem ingame kolegen ..
er bekommt 100 euro mehr wenn er arbeitet! aber ... er muss wohnung selber zahlen und co ..
da fragt man sich für was?

mehr arbeiten mehr abgeben
bleibt gleiche am ende .. finds auch mist .. wenn man arbeitet soll man ca doppelte haben als wenn man keinen job hat .. so hätt ich in deutschland auch keine lust was zu suchen .. für was?


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

Deshalb Hartz4 halbieren! 

Achtung Ironie.


----------



## Signorum (10. November 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> @Signorum
> 
> Mal wieder alles über einen Kamm und weitab der Lebensrealität.
> 
> ...



Nur so nebenbei ich fang früh genug an, um vom heimischen PC zu posten.

Die Arbeitslosikeit ist von 1977 (4,5%) bis 2007 (8,6%) um einiges angestiegen, besonders in dem Bereich, der keine besonders Qualifaktion erfordert, das ist auch ein Zeichen das die Bildungspolitik versagt, darüber sind wir uns ja bestimmt einig, aber mit "ich mach was ich will" wirds nicht besser.

Es mag sein das ich einen anderen Blick hab, da ich nicht in einer Großstadt lebe und hier die meisten einen Ausbildungplatz bekommen, wenn sie sich anstrengen und auch übernommen werden. Das größte Problem, die Motivationspolitik der Wirtschaft wie Du es nennst ist die Förderung der Großkonzerne und Einengung des Mittelstandes, wieviele kleine Handwerksbetriebe werden durch unsinnige Regelungen und Abgaben ruiniert, die ein Großkonzern durch eine kurze Verlagerung ins Ausland umgeht.


----------



## -Therion- (10. November 2008)

In Sachen mittleren und kleinen Betrieben gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Und ihr könnt wirklich glücklich sein das in eurer Umgebung Jugendliche nicht ewig weit wegziehen müssen für eine Lehrstelle oder einen Job.

Große Firmen zahlen den Leuten schon weniger mit dem Hinweis das sich ihr Namen ja gut in der Bewerbung macht *würg*


----------



## Rheagar (10. November 2008)

Idioten! 
Warum machts ihr net nen Tag später?
Damit ist MINDESTENS einem Klassenkameraden von euch geholfen.
Das ist mal richtig sozial!


----------



## Djiriod (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Öhm...ich trage auch gerne schwarz..




ICH hab ja auch nix dagegen XD
Ich mag schwarz und so.
Aber 1.
kA was du so für schwarze Sachen trägst aber ich gehöre zu der Fraktion:
schwarzer hübscher langer Rock und langer schwarzer Ledermantel

Das scheint nicht der Geschmack der meisten zu sein (was mir auch egal ist)
Nur das ich damit eher auf ablehnug stoße, als wenn ich mich "Tussihaft" anziehe. (Nein, dass soll keine beleidigung sein, ich hab nichts dagegen, soll sich jeder anziehen wie er will)

Daher hören halt nicht grade die meisten auf mich, auch wenn ich mal was schlaues sage :O


----------



## Schlächter1 (10. November 2008)

schulaCtion...schon allein deswegen mach ich da nich mit


----------



## EspCap (10. November 2008)

> 6 Schüler


Nur 6 ? Lucker ^^


----------



## lollercoaster (10. November 2008)

ganz ehrlich:
wenn da das schuelervz mitmachen würde, wären vieeeeeeeeeeeel mehr dabei. Aber so... Wie ich grade feststellen musste wird in Karlsruhe und Umgebung garnichts los sein. Außerdem erscheint mir das ganze ein bisschen überstürzt so kurz nach einander Streiks (vom ersten hab ich nicht einmal etwas mitbekommen). Aber ich muss euren Zielen recht geben. Das is teilweise schon erbärmliche wie manche Schulen einfach nicht unterstützt werden , weil keiner meint sie würde zu seinem Landkreis gehören (wie es bei mir teils der fall ist). Und was für Lehrer da einem teilweise geboten werden... da geht einem glatt das Messer in der Tasche auf, die sind teilweise uninformierter als die Schüler und glauben tuen und lassen zu können nur weil jeder schiss hat zum rektor zu gehen der eh nur den lehrern recht gibt.


----------



## Tupac 2 (10. November 2008)

Dass ist halt die Sucht Genration XD


----------



## Exhumedx (10. November 2008)

also es gibt eine Schuelervz gruppe zwar für Hamburg aber dort sind 1300Leute die Mitmachen und auch auf die Bretter gehen. Ob nun alle kommen mag ich zu bezweifeln gerade wenn schlechtes Wetter ist macht es nicht spass zu Demonstrieren. Man wird es sehen, aber es muss sich was ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (11. November 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Naja, ich frag mich sowieso immer wofür ihr Deutschen so lange in die Schule geht bei dem bisschen Bildung die ihr habt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich finde die obige Frage lässt sich mit dem unteren Post beantworten, den ich sofort unterschreiben würde: 



Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, dass ihr etwas unternehmt. Bin selber erst dieses Jahr mit der Schule fertig geworden und oft ist das echt grausam. Da wird z.B: bei vielen Lehrern der Stoff einfach runtergerattert und der Lehrplan ist so streng, dass sie nicht mal wirklich Zeit haben, dem Einzelnen den Stoff noch einmal zu erklären.
> Aber wenn man sich mal anschaut, was man im Schuljahr an eingenen Finanzen für die Schule ausgeben MUSS...
> Ich wünsch euch viel Glück und natürlich auch Erfolg
> 
> ...



Es stimmt, die Lehrer betreiben zu einem großen Teil immer noch Frontalunterricht, was sich ja angeblich ändern soll. Dadurch werden viele Schüler "lernresistent", wie einige unserer Lehrer es nennen. Schule soll Spaß am Lernen machen aber wenn du sowas heuzutage einem deutschen Schüler erzählst (ich bin einer davon) dann wird dieser nur müde lächeln. 

Meine kleine Schwester ist der erste Jahrgang der Schüler, die die neue G8-Regelung mit nur 12 Jahren Schule zu bewältigen haben. Ich kann nicht sagen, wie es an anderen Schulen ist aber auf der Schule, die ich und meine Schwester besuchen, scheint man sich in den Kopf gesetzt zu haben, denselben Stoff, den man früher in 13 Jahren gemacht hat, nun in 12 Jahren durchzubringen. Klar, dass die Kinder aus diesen Klassen nun zwei bis drei Stunden an den Hausaufgaben sitzen, und das kann es doch nicht sein oder? 

Was den Streik an sich angeht, hingehen würde ich schon, weil ich das momentane Bildungssystem mit dem Kommentar "unter aller Sau" abstempeln würde. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mir einen Eintrag wegen unentschuldigt leisten kann (Oberstufe halt...) wobei genau das ja der Punkt ist. Wäre dieser Streik "legal" so würden ja viele nicht hingehen. Nur der Reiz des Verbotenen lockt viele Schüler dorthin, und nur so, hat dieser Schulstreik auch Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, denke ich. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass zumindest an unserer Schule am Mittwoch und am Donnerstag eine Kommission vom Schulrat (oder irgendsoetwas in der Richtung, auf jeden Fall haben die was zu sagen) zu uns kommt und den Unterricht inspiziert. Wenn da die Hälfte der Schüler fehlt, das kann spaßig werden... 

Bin also noch unentschlossen ob ich auf den Schülerstreik gehen werde, der bei uns in Bonn auch stattfindet. 


MfG Kaeppiman


----------



## Deathpenner (12. November 2008)

Ich war auf dem Schul streik im Hamburg Da war die Hölle Los Ich Fands Super wir sind 32 Leute in der klasse Das nerft total ! 18 Jahre alte Bücher und dan pro Buch 15 Euro nene Nit mit mir !


----------



## pandameat (12. November 2008)

Ich dachte echt der Thread geht wieder um die, die wegen dem Release nicht zur Schule gehen..
aber ist ja doch eine gute Sache - viel Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## birdra (12. November 2008)

"noten abschaffen" ist leider total sinnlos. irgendwo muss halt zwischen leuten, die es können, und den anderen unterschieden werden oO


----------



## Deadlift (12. November 2008)

Gabs zu meiner Schulzeit schon, hab damals 3 Verweise -> verschärften dafür eingefahren.

Und trotzdem ist was aus mir geworden...

Ich hab ne Freundin die nicht zockt, arbeite bei nem Games Publisher als Sklave, und nehm mir Urlaub zum WoW Update....

OMG SCHEIßE .... GEHT DA NICHT HIN....


----------



## Vreen (13. November 2008)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Sry aber bei dem Punkt muss ich doch nochmal nachhaken.
> 
> Ich habe mein Abitur (Sachsen) in 12 Jahren gemacht und wir konnten dafür den "Wessi" bzw. denjenigen der das in 13 Jahren macht nur belächeln. Wie hielten diejenigen wirklich im Lernen für langsamer als uns. Das ganze geschieht/geschah aber aus jugendlicher Naivität, denn ihr hattet ja nicht die Wahl es auch in 12 Jahren zu absolvieren. Wie bei euch jetzt aber dafür Unterrichtsstoff gekürzt wird ist beinahe schon lächerlich. NS-Zeit, Weimarer-Republik alles auf ein Minimum zu kürzen... Vielleicht hätten eure Lehrer mal eine Weiterbildung an Schulen in Sachsen machen sollen. Wenn das wirklich so hart für euch ist, dann solltet ihr vielleicht wieder auch Samstags in die Schule.




dazu muss aber vollständigkeitshalber auch gesagt sein das wir im westen in den 13 jahren ja auch das zentralabitur machen,
ihr im osten in den 12 jahren ja nur das löffelabitur.


----------



## Exhumedx (13. November 2008)

Jo In Hamburg war echt die Hölle los ^^ die Muh-Männer sagten es sollen ca. 6100 Leute gewesen sein. Der veranstallter redet von 10.000! 
Ich würde es immer wieder tun und werde das nächste mal wieder mit dabei sein.


----------



## Madrake (15. November 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Was den Streik an sich angeht, hingehen würde ich schon, weil ich das momentane Bildungssystem mit dem Kommentar "unter aller Sau" abstempeln würde. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht ob ich mir einen Eintrag wegen unentschuldigt leisten kann (Oberstufe halt...) wobei genau das ja der Punkt ist. Wäre dieser Streik "legal" so würden ja viele nicht hingehen. Nur der Reiz des Verbotenen lockt viele Schüler dorthin, und nur so, hat dieser Schulstreik auch Aufmerksamkeit bekommen, denke ich.
> 
> Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass zumindest an unserer Schule am Mittwoch und am Donnerstag eine Kommission vom Schulrat (oder irgendsoetwas in der Richtung, auf jeden Fall haben die was zu sagen) zu uns kommt und den Unterricht inspiziert. Wenn da die Hälfte der Schüler fehlt, das kann spaßig werden...




Thema dazu Allgemeine Erklärung der Menschenrechte:

*Artikel 19: Meinungsäußerungs- und Informationsfreiheit:*_

Jeder hat das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung; dieses Recht schließt die Freiheit ein, Meinungen ungehindert anzuhängen sowie über Medien jeder Art und ohne Rücksicht auf Grenzen Informationen und Gedankengut zu suchen, zu empfangen und zu verbreiten._

Der "Streik" war nicht illegal, ein Streik ist auch eine Meinungsäußerung - nur eine andere Auslegung.

*Artikel 26: Recht auf Bildung:*_

(1) Jeder hat das Recht auf Bildung. Die Bildung ist unentgeltlich, zum mindesten der Grundschulunterricht und die grundlegende Bildung. Der Grundschulunterricht ist obligatorisch. Fach- und Berufsschulunterricht müssen allgemein verfügbar gemacht werden, und der Hochschulunterricht muss allen gleichermaßen entsprechend ihren Fähigkeiten offenstehen.
(2) Die Bildung muss auf die volle Entfaltung der menschlichen Persönlichkeit und auf die Stärkung der Achtung vor den Menschenrechten und Grundfreiheiten gerichtet sein. Sie muss zu Verständnis, Toleranz und Freundschaft zwischen allen Nationen und allen rassischen oder religiösen Gruppen beitragen und der Tätigkeit der Vereinten Nationen für die Wahrung des Friedens förderlich sein.
(3) Die Eltern haben ein vorrangiges Recht, die Art der Bildung zu wählen, die ihren Kindern zuteil werden soll._

_*Artikel 7: Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz:*

(1) Alle Menschen sind vor dem Gesetz gleich und haben ohne Unterschied Anspruch auf den gleichen Schutz durch das Gesetz. Alle haben Anspruch auf gleichen Schutz gegen jede Diskriminierung, die gegen diese Erklärung verstößt, und gegen jede Aufhetzung zu einer derartigen Diskriminierung._

*Artikel 30: Auslegungsregel:*_

Keine Bestimmung dieser Erklärung darf dahin ausgelegt werden, dass sie für Staat, eine Gruppe oder eine Person irgendein Recht begründet, eine Tätigkeit auszuüben oder eine Handlung zu begehen, welche die Beseitigung der in dieser Erklärung verkündeten Rechte und Freiheiten zum Ziel hat._



Umsonst kommen da nicht solche Informationen rüber wie:

Der jetzige Sonderberichterstatter für das Recht auf Bildung hat 2007 Deutschland besucht und festgestellt, und kritisierte das auch in Deutschland das Recht auf Bildung verletzt wird.

Die Bildungschancen in Deutschland liegen im Ländervergleich sehr weit hinten.

[Quelle: Amnesty International]


Nun ein wenig Text von mir. Ihr habt vollkommen Recht, was ihr Schüler da durchgezogen hattet. Nur schade, das so manche Rektoren da keine EInsicht hatten, und das eigenmächtig untersagten, obwohl sie nach dem Gesetz nicht dazu berechtigt sind.

Wer nun demzufolge um einen Eintrag, Schulverweis usw. bangt, so etwas ist nicht rechtens, und kann auf Rechtswegen angefochten werden.

mfg Madrake


----------

